# Venison Rib-Roast



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Venison Rib Roast

8-10 inch section of Venison Rib Roast (backstrap)
Course ground Black Pepper
Kosher Salt
Olive Oil

Roll roast in black pepper and salt and let sit for 1/2 hour.
Heat olive oil in roasting pan on stove top on high heat. Sear the roast on all sides until browned slightly. Takes about 5 minutes. While searing continues pre-heat oven to 500 degrees. When roast is seared to brown place in roasting pan uncovered for about 12 minutes in the oven. Should be medium to medium rare with ends more done.

When finished, remove roast and let it rest for 15 minutes before cutting.

While resting use same pan with juices to make brown sauce. 1/2 cup red wine, 1 cup beef boullion, flour or corn starch to thicken. Portebella mushrooms sliced in sauce are nice.


----------

